# Screen Printer in NY/NJ



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey hows it going, I'm looking for a printer in the nj/ny area that can do oversized prints on shirts like 17x23.

get back to me for more info if you can do it, pm me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check platinumscreenprinting.com . They might be able to do it.


----------



## goGraphicKin (Apr 15, 2007)

I know i'm kind of late but, check specialtees in Staten Island, just don't forget to tell them who sent you...lol


----------

